# Dùng chất tẩy rỉ sét trên xe máy cực đơn giản mà lại hiệu quả



## trevang (12/9/19)

Chúng ta thường thấy hiện tượng rỉ sét ở một số thiết bị, bộ phận nào đó trên xe máy, nguyên do sử dụng xe lâu năm hoặc xe không được bảo dưỡng định kì. Đa phần những bộ phận cấu tạo nên xe má đều là nhôm và kim loại mạ crom, và đây là những kim loại rất dễ bị rỉ sét sau một thời gian sử dụng. Hiện tượng rỉ sét xe máy không chỉ gây ra mất tính thẩm mỹ bề ngoài cho chiếc xe, mà còn khiến một số bộ phận nhanh bị hư hỏng và giảm tuổi thọ.
Bởi vậy, muốn giữ cho chiếc xe máy của mình luôn sạch sẽ, bóng bẩy như lúc ban đầu thì chúng ta cần phải vệ sinh và bảo dưỡng xe thường xuyên.  Nhất là việc chống rỉ sét và tẩy rỉ sét bám trên các chi tiết là rất quan trọng.





​
*Những nguyên nhân gây ra rỉ sét xe máy*
Hiện tượng rỉ sét xảy ra ở bất kì môi trường hay thiết bị máy móc nào được làm từ chất liệu kim loại. Vì vậy việc rỉ sét bám trên xe máy là điều không quá ngạc nhiên với chúng ta. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra rỉ sét xe máy, thường gặp nhất là:

Độ ẩm cao, mùa mưa thì quá trình oxy hóa tăng cao nên hiện tượng rỉ sét sẽ diễn ra nhanh hơn
Bề mặt chi tiết, thiết bị, các bộ phận của xe bị dính tạp chất nên dẫn tới hiện tượng rỉ sét
Những vị trí như khung xe, gầm xe, các thiết bị sắt trên bánh xe là những vị trí dễ rất bị ghỉ sét. Vậy nên, việc bảo dưỡng cũng như làm sạch chống rỉ sét trên máy là việc làm rất cần thiết.





​
*Những tác hại mà rỉ sét gây ra trên các bộ phận của xe máy*
Các hiện tượng rỉ sét trên các chi tiết, bộ phận của xe máy là điều không thể tránh khỏi với những loại xe được sử dụng lâu năm. Nhưng nếu chúng ta không tiến hành kế hoạch tẩy rỉ sét định kì sẽ gây ra những tác hại không ít.
Rỉ sét bám dính lâu ngày sẽ gây hao mòn và nứt gãy ở vị trí đó, điều này ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới sự an toàn khi sử dụng xe. Với những vị trí thường bị hư hỏng nặng do rỉ sét như hỏng bugi, nứt gã khung xe … Vì thế mà sử dụng dung dịch tẩy rỉ sét xe máy định kì là việc làm cần thiết để đảm bảo sự an toàn khi sử dụng xe cũng như nâng cao chất lượng sử dụng.







*Sử dụng dung dịch tẩy rỉ sét trên xe máy cực kì đơn giản mà hiệu quả*
Có thể áp dụng những cách làm sạch rỉ sét bằng nguyên liệu dễ kiếm sau đây ngay tại nhà mình, không tốn quá nhiều chi phí như sau:

Sử dụng nước coca đổ trực tiếp lên vị trí bị rỉ sét, chờ đợi thời gian 30 phút sau đó lau lại bằng khăn sạch
Có thể dùng giấm và baking soda theo tỉ lệ 3 thìa bột: 30ml giấm tạo thành hỗn hợp và phun hoặc quét lên vị trí bị rỉ sét, sau thời gian 1 tiếng và lau sạch lại. Lặp đi lặp lại cho tới khi kết quả như ý muốn
Với những vết rỉ sét nặng, lâu ngày, áp dụng những mẹo trên sẽ cho không thể nào hoàn toàn tẩy rỉ sét trên bề mặt kim loại và tốn nhiều thời gian và công sức để thực hiện. Lúc này chúng ta nên mang xe đi bảo dưỡng để nâng cấp cho xe hoạt  động tốt hơn. Hoặc bạn có thể sử dụng một loại hóa chất chuyên dụng – hóa chất tẩy rỉ sét chỉ trong vài phút là có kết quả như mong muốn.






_Chất tẩy rỉ – Phối phát hóa TC-01 – 75.000đ/ 1kg_​
Sử dụng dung dịch tẩy rỉ sét xe máy hay dầu tẩy rỉ sét giúp bảo vệ được vật dụng kim loại lâu hơn, ngăn chăn việc tiếp xúc chi tiết bề mặt với không khí bên ngoài, cũng như những tác nhân gây ăn mòn kim loại …Hiện nay, trên thị trường có bày bán rất nhiều chất tẩy rỉ sét, mà bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua tại Hóa Chất Dương Thịnh như: chất chống gỉ DT-02, chất tẩy rỉ DT-01, phốt phát hóa nền kẽm PPZN…

Phốt phát hóa TC-01 có dạng lỏng, trong suốt, màu xanh
Mức tiêu hao: 1 kg phốt phát hóa TC-01 xử lý được 20-25m2 bề mặt
HCAT Dương Thịnh phân phối can 1kg – 2kg – 5kg – 10kg – 20kg
Việc chống rỉ sét xe máy hay tẩy rỉ sét xe máy là việc rất quan trọng đối với người sử dụng xe để bảo trì cho máy luôn ở trong tình trạng tốt.







*Mua dung dịch tẩy rỉ sét xe máy ở đâu tốt?*
Hóa Chất Dương Thịnh là trang chuyên bán các sản phẩm hóa chất công nghiệp, hóa chất tẩy rửa, kiểm soát ăn mòn. Với các sản phẩm chính hãng, giá rẻ tại thị trường Hà Nội, giúp bảo vệ cho ngựa chiến của bạn khỏi hiện tượng ghỉ sét ăn mòn.
Nhanh tay đặt mua hàng ngay hôm nay tại HCAT Dương Thịnh để được hưởng ưu đãi tốt nhất về giá bán và chất lượng sản phẩm. Hoặc tham khảo các sản phẩm dung dịch tẩy rỉ sét xe máy khác tại đây:
*Công ty TNHH Hóa Chất Dương Thịnh*
*Địa chỉ: Số 8 – Thôn Viên 3 – P.Cổ Nhuế 2 – Q. Bắc Từ Liêm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline 24/7: 024 3838 7403 – 0972 170 931*
*Website: https://hoachatduongthinh.vn*
*Email: hoachatduongthinh@gmail.com*


----------

